# nyisles took out my wifes laptop



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sometime last week Martha (Samsgrl28) mentioned to me that some one sent them a pm telling them to look and to hit the deck. Little did we know how bad the destruction was going to be. We went to go check the mail late Sunday and all we found was my neighbors being pissed off because the community mail box no longer existed. We carefully sorted through the rubble and found a box addressed to Martha. She knew at that moment it was still ticking. 

Martha later was able to defuse the secondary bomb and open the package. Just when we thought it was safe, she took a picture of the carnage. Little did we know there was a fail safe bomb. While uploading the pictures to her laptop we heard a loud boom (a high pitched squeal). At that moment, I knew what had happened. The hard drive of the laptop failed and it failed hard. 

My wife immediately called Sony. After calling Sony, and spending so much wasteful time with some one who outsourced a help desk technician (he wanted to do a system restore to remedy a squealing hard drive) I had to step in and set this person strait as the person we were talking to was not a real tech and only was following his flow chart because we said hard drive and computer lock up. 

Well now we are waiting on a new hard drive on a laptop that is less than 1 year old. Hopefully it will be in before we go on vacation on Friday. If not my wife will be w/o a laptop. Thanks man. You caused a lot of damage. We will never forget this. I do mean we will never forget it. So watch your back!!!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

my missile defense system is armed and ready....
satellites are positioned to knock down any potential warheads...

hope Martha shares some with you


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

nyisles said:


> hope Martha shares some with you


She has been teasing me with the shark. Kinda playing unfair when she tells me to smell the foot of the cigar. :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top Notch Hit there!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Well done. Nice hit.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an awesome hit there!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit, might want to take that computer to a repair shop immediately


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

marquelcg said:


> might want to take that computer to a repair shop immediately


Sony is sending me a HDD. I can repair it myself. I built my first computer when I was 11 and never looked back from there, although I don't do any desktop support (I don't like dealing with customers).


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet! Nice hit.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:brick:

NICE!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

man what a great hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Wow!!! Nice Hit!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Cypress said:


> She has been teasing me with the shark. Kinda playing unfair when she tells me to smell the foot of the cigar. :dribble:


Thats too funny, sorry for the laptop problem, but I can see her teasing!:lol:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that's a great hit


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

wow great hit there brother!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great story Sam   

Barry is a real BOTL with that sweet hit!!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice hit! Did the tech you called mention how the weather was in Bangalore?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

buy a mac and you won't have those problems


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Super send out-4 sure


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice hit there


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Fine selection you put in, Barry!! WTG!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Barry-----Very Nice line up from a well respected brother to another well respected brother-----Oh ya those R P Summer Collections are some good smokes--Got one from the B & M to try and it was nice--Very nice


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Quality bomb Barry. Nice selection. Good going.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I aim to please  
My first few bombs were test bombs.. they landed in the ocean somewhere.. we have now tooled our bombing facility and have long range warheads that do some serious damage...

Note to homeland security: we are talking cigars here.. no need to panic, no need to worry, move on please


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

nyisles said:


> I aim to please
> My first few bombs were test bombs.. they landed in the ocean somewhere.. we have now tooled our bombing facility and have long range warheads that do some serious damage...
> 
> Note to homeland security: we are talking cigars here.. no need to panic, no need to worry, move on please


Crap mon you really mean business -- Like those R P Summer Collections--Very nice indeed--*"INCOMING"*


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> WTG Barry-----Very Nice line up from a well respected brother to another well respected brother-----Oh ya those R P Summer Collections are some good smokes--Got one from the B & M to try and it was nice--Very nice


Last time I looked I was a SOTL.:lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I had to post this for my wife cause the damn hdd crashed. Its got a squeak going on.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent hit
those are mighty fine smokes!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

samsgrl28 said:


> Last time I looked I was a SOTL.:lol:


OOOOPS--I just read the post and the one below this one--Yes, Yes you are a WOMAN!:roflmao:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I had to post this for my wife cause the damn hdd crashed. *Its got a squeak going on.*




Got any WD-40?:mumbles:


----------

